# buy one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

If coming to Ireland, you might consider buying the excellent value & valid for 12 mths, OPW family card. OPW stands for the office of public works, a bit like the national heritage over there in England. it costs around 55 euro and gives a family free entry to any OPW sites in Ireland. Were you to visit 3/4 sites without the card, it would cost you 55 euro+. google it & buy before you come over, so much to see & do...


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

please dont take me wrong I love Ireland , but the last thing we read on here was that Irish councils cant stand motorhomes, motorhomers or their money!


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

as Arsene Wenger once said to Alex Ferguson, "every man thinks his own wife is the prettiest"....


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks philbre,didn't know about the card,itll be a great saving for us,they have some great sites heres the link

wooly,the thread you mentioned didn't say all Irish councils.Kerry and Cork seem to have some strange ideas re motorhomes.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

yor're v welcome
I hv visited many of these sites & can make suggestions if you wish, but one mans food.....


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Come on over and we give you a very warm welcome.  

Never mind Cork/Kerry.

They be crying next summer when they have no tourist. :evil:


----------



## konit (Oct 8, 2006)

What Nora+Neil said & tbh Kerry's overrated: come to Galway / Mayo / Sligo..  

thats a good idea Philbre


----------

